# Pet Smart Halloween Party this Tuesday 6-8



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://contests.petsmart.com/halloween/flash/index.shtml#Costume-Contest

Just might be a cute way to get the Neezer out for an evening party!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHH! Cool!!!!!

Thanks Amanda  You rock. I just may have to take Gucci to *WIN!!!!*

I have spent 1.5 days so far on her costume and it probably won't be finished for another 8 hours or so, so maybe Sunday? Her costume kicks arse....It is so intricate, I've had to hand sew ALOT. I'd be so mad if I didnt' win though. LOL... ound: I'm a sore loser.

Hey, if anyone else goes, let's all take cameras and share pictures?

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You don't have to take your camera... for $6.95 you get a 4x6 and they usually have cute props. Just do the dogs hair first... I made the mistake of going with a friend not knowing and my girls looked unbrushed and slobby... my husband was mad I bought the photos!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

When do we get to see this creation Kara?!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They just sent me a postcard, so I'll probably go with my daughter. I hope we cam get one with all 4 dogs 'cause that would be a hoot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good idea on the hair-do.

The creation? ahh...as soon as its finished. I'm hoping to finish it this weekend. Time consuming!!! I could not find a pattern to even base it on, so I had to make my own pattern and I keep deciding to embellish it more w/ sequins and stuff...so what was supposed to be "simple"....has become a huge undertaking! lol

It's like "Project Runway for dogs" here at my house. I keep chasing her around with a measuring tape!!!! ound: poor girl

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, you got my curiosity so peaked! Can't wait to see Gucci's costume!  Good luck at Petsmart!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just a reminder this event is tonight across the country for anyone wanting to get their furkids out of the house!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We are going!!!!! 

I am pretty excited, the costume is finished and I'm really HOPING to win a gift certificate! lol.....a decent one that will afford pee pads for awhile! 

Does anyone know what the "prizes" are?

I know, I know......I should be going for "fun", and we are....but dangit, I put ALOT of work into her costume. And I'm hoping to see some other sewists "work" and the new patterns out this year that maybe someone made. It will be *double* the fun for me because I can "ohh and ahh" over the dogs and the sewing! lol

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> You don't have to take your camera... for $6.95 you get a 4x6 and they usually have cute props. Just do the dogs hair first... I made the mistake of going with a friend not knowing and my girls looked unbrushed and slobby... my husband was mad I bought the photos!
> 
> Amanda


Bring the camera as well! We went last year and the picture line was long and they weren't that great. My sister on the other hand took wonderful photos.
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- LMBO- one of those mom's eh! So I just picture you strangling the dog that wins with the $15 made in china costume!!!

I think it was for best pet costume, a gift certificates to the store. I went to one before, I didn't win so don't remember. I think anyone willing to make their own should win!

Isabelle is going to be Tinkerbelle tonight and Dora Snow white! Both of which were lovingly purchased at Target! Hey, I took back the lobster costume so I should get a pat on the back for that one!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kara- LMBO- one of those mom's eh! So I just picture you strangling the dog that wins with the $15 made in china costume!!!
> 
> I think it was for best pet costume, a gift certificates to the store. I went to one before, I didn't win so don't remember. I think anyone willing to make their own should win!
> 
> ...


LOL! Ehh.....Ya know, I would probably be "bummed" out someone with a $10 store bought one won, but hey...there's always next year! I missed the deadline for alot of "online" contests, but I plan on entering this costume next year...so I'm determined to WIN SOMETHING, at some POINT...SOMEwhere! ound: You'd be surprised that sewing is a "competitive" sport  There are online contest all the time and people really sew INCREDIBLE stuff! Anything from vintage dresses, drapes, costumes...on and on...and some people get really shi**y if they don't win. lol, but I will be a sport about it..I am going to give it a fair 5-6 X before I cry! ound:

I atleast wanna walk out of there with a bag of potty pads, maybe 3rd place?  Who knows how they "judge", knowing my luck....it will be a dog that bought a costume there, made in Taiwan by loving 12 year old hands! bwahaha.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Take lots of pics for us so we can see the unveiling and talk trash about the dogs who win! Or take the entire family so you naturally have the largest cheering section.

I will tell you when I first got married, I bought a sewing machine. I am not the read the directions type person and I made a few dog toys for the maltese. They were falling apart and my husband looked at them and yanked the thread right out. I didn't realize that you had to put thread in the bobbin too- so lets just it isn't my niche! I would love to be able to do it- especially for all those darn expensive doggy outfits!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally,
I agree. I usually just make my husband take photos. For $4.95 you get one photo and half the time, the dog isn't looking at the camera... they aren't very patient with you and I tend to find better props myself! The time I had them done I sent a friend to pick them up since she was picking hers up. She doesn't take photos and she bought one of each of them for me- it came out to $40 and not one of them was something I would put out... ugh, I couldn't say anything cause she was sweet enough to go get them for me!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda,

I just took a few pictures of the costume for ya' and you can tell me what you think (honestly!)

I see a few stray threads to clip, but who the heck will notice that on my furball! lol

I'll get pictures tonight of her IN it  She looks SOOOO cute and I have a Romo Jersey to match 

You should drag your sewing machine back out and use the bobbin this time  you'd save tons of money on doggie stuff alone! Its nice to make your own alterations, too. I really like clothes to "fit" right, and most stuff off the rack doesn't. Hey...and you could make a quilt block!! 

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sally,
> I agree. I usually just make my husband take photos. For $4.95 you get one photo and half the time, the dog isn't looking at the camera... they aren't very patient with you and I tend to find better props myself! The time I had them done I sent a friend to pick them up since she was picking hers up. She doesn't take photos and she bought one of each of them for me- it came out to $40 and not one of them was something I would put out... ugh, I couldn't say anything cause she was sweet enough to go get them for me!
> 
> Amanda


WOW-they didn't have copies available for us we just got the little photo. You guys were lucky!:whoo: 
Kara that costume WINS in my book. It is adorable!!!! :jaw:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, what an amazing costume! No wonder it took you so long to handsew! Look at all those sequins! :jaw:

It'll win for sure!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
Wow!! That's cute! I can't wait to see Gucci in it. Look at her sniffing at it in the photo. She knows its hers. 

Good luck tonight.

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
THat is so darn stinkin cute! You need to make yourself a matching one. Now you gotta see what the fans in the audience are diehards for... that will determine if you win. You could always fly back to Dallas, I am sure you would win there!!!

Amanda

BTW, I left the sewing machine in Michigan... people in LA don't sew


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Yeah, the sequins all had to be handsewn, and the photo barely picks up all the white sequins, it looks better in RL, the pic isn't doing it justice...it shines!

I may have jinxed myself seeing how I live in ******* territory! LOL But, ehh..the Redskins cheerleaders are just not as famous! 

My daughter (18) was asking me if I made HER a DC-Cheerleader costume and I was like "sure, bring me down a pair of white shorts and a bra and I'll whip one up for you, I have plenty of leftover sequins"...She looked HORRIFIED. She wants to borrow my jersey for Halloween. lol

I feel sorry for anyone that bought the $15 Cowboys Cheerleader costume at the petstore and shows up tonight wearing it vs. the Gucchogirl......man...this one blows that outta the water! 

Kara


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Your costume as adorable!!!! I can't wait to see her in it...I have a store bought one that was cheap and I love it on Austin....He even wears the hat without complaining!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are some SUPER cute store bought ones, I have bought quite a few retail clothes for her, so I am not dissin' anything retail :kiss: I just love sewing and creating clothes. I find the whole process amazing...taking a plain old piece of fabric and making it something fabulous  Some things are out of my "league", so I have to buy them. I guess since all my kids are older and don't want me sewing them silly stuff, I have to abuse Gucci! haha.

Gucci did not like her costume when I had it on her this weekend. She "froze" and took alot of coaxing to get her to walk, even though it fits her _perfectly_. lol..*sigh*

The hat may have to go. She keeps fighting to take it off, so I made her a barette w/ a star for a backup plan! 

i hope SOMEONE on the Hav forum wins a ribbon.....so we can celebrate later :whoo: Good luck everyone!

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara,
Gucci's costume is amazing! You have done a terrific job! Wish you the :first: place!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Petco is also having parties... you just have to check your local store to see the time. Mine is Saturday at 2pm (bad timing for me!)

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:clap2: OMGosh, Kara, that outfit is so amazing! :clap2: What a talent, Girl! Maybe you should start a pet fashion business! I'm sure there are lots of folks out there who are looking for high end stuff for their furbabies and can't find it anywhere. I can't wait to see pics of Miss Gucci it!!!!! The hat is adorable, I hope she'll wear it, but the barette sounds like a smart Plan B!


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Kara I am so impressed! I just about flipped when I saw it was a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader outfit! That's just about the cutest idea I've seen in a long time. I just know you are going to win 1st place. The only reason you wouldn't would be because the judge doesn't like and/or is just plain ole jealous of the cowboy team. --Good Luck and I want to see pictures of Gucci Gal wearing that costume. Also, she's going to look so cute answering the door at Halloween!

Karen
Hank's Mom

p.s. My daughter & I took modern dance from Texie Waterman when she was the dance coach for the Cowboy Cheerleaders. They were always coming in for their lessons as we were leaving ours.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW! I LOVE GUCCI'S COSTUME!!! 

She is going to look adorable! You need your own little pet store.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen and Marie..

Thanks!  I certainly hoped we don't get "bashed" by any football fanatics that loathe the Cowboys! lol, My husband is apparently really excited! My daughter just told me he left work early..he NEVER does that!  hah.....He loves this dog! :kiss:

SO far, everyone that has seen the costume has loved it! I think the pics don't do it justice. I have some rhinestones set into it too and alot of small detail. Beauty is in the detail.

Heck, I would charge atleast $100 for a costume like this, I'd say I put about 12 hours into it, and thats ALOT. I don't normally hand sew that much, so that's why it took so long. Not to mention I didn't have a pattern so I had to chase her around the house w/ a measuring tape! ound: ound: She's not happy with me now, I bought a new harness w/ the clip in the front so she can wear it under her costume because I nixed the idea of putting a D-ring on it, and she's sulking right now. She better snap out of it! Its time to perform! heh

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I might need a new home after tonight! I asked the husband to get some green tights so he can go as Peter Pan since the maltese is going as Tinkerbelle. You should have heard his response!!!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I might need a new home after tonight! I asked the husband to get some green tights so he can go as Peter Pan since the maltese is going as Tinkerbelle. You should have heard his response!!!
> 
> Amanda


:laugh: ound: :laugh: ound: SNORT!!!!!!!!! That would be so hilarious! ound: ound:



> Heck, I would charge atleast $100 for a costume like this


You could get it, too, I think! It would be a niche market for sure, but you know what they say: There's riches in the niches!!!
Seriously, Kara, it's incredible! Good luck tonight!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara she looks adorable in her costume!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you!

WELL......We won THIRD PLACE!!!!! :whoo::third: Which I'm pretty happy about, considering there was about FIFTY dogs and cats there, and several of them looked SUPER! Wow, alot of creative people here. I put my husband in charge of the camera and pictures, so...they are pretty bad! lol, and he didn't even get pictures of the other two winners. I think we may have placed 2nd or 1st if was the Petsmart people judging, they LOVED Gucci, she was acting SO sweet to everyone! :kiss: But they picked the top "five" and then chose the winners from audience applause, and the lady that won had a super costume and ALOT of people in her "group" compared to just me and hubby. She had a built in cheering section with her relatives, friends and kids...we can't compete with that, OR the lights!

The first place winner was a Christmas tree Retriever, basically with Michaels type faux greenery and flashing lights and ornaments. Pretty creative!

The second place winner was a "space" dog! He ALSO had "flashing lights".. lol

SO....The lesson I learned was to "ADD flashing lights"! ound: People love a dog with electricity on them! haha.

The funniest thing was, I told my husband the same thing I said earlier, is that I just want to "leave with free pee pads". WELL.....guess what the prizes were?

1st: $20
2nd: $10
3rd: $5

I won FIVE DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!! ound:ound:

Too funny, that won't even buy a small pack of pads! LMBO. oh double vey!

But.....we are very proud of her first official "contest". not bad :rockon:

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
Thank goodness you only have one dog cause 2 bully sticks would be over your $5 limit.

Ours wasn't a party, it was really lame! They had nothing for the dogs, they just wanted you to spend $4.95 to get the cheap pumpkin frame and then they took your photo with a $50 digital camera.... ugh! So we didn't pay for the picture, we socialized the girls for a little bit. Dora was so excited... I think she was thinking we were back to agility lessons <BG> and running around in her costume. There were some people there that were totally dressed up with matching costumes for their dog. My husband wouldn't go around taken pics of them  But there was a guy dressed up as a butler with a serving tray with lettuce and on top of it was a Chi puppy wearing a lobster outfit!!! SO CUTE Then there was a lady as raggady ann with full make up and detailed costume and her dog was Andy with make up and costume to match! There was a couple dressed up as a bees with their dog in a bee costume. They asked us at 6 to stay around till 8 for the costume contest... we didn't stay that long... there were no chairs and we had already walked around the store a few times. Although Belle and Dora did get to make some friends! There were tons of maltese there and it was neat to see Belle with them. She likes to beat them up- quite embarrassing. Everyone thinks it is funny because she is usually smaller but I was getting mad at her!

Congrats Kara and the photo of her in the outfit is awesome, I think Royal Blue is Gucci's color!
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And some pictures:

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I woke up dying to know how last night went! Congratulations Kara and Gucci!!! :third: 

Although after checking out Gucci in your gallery, I can't imagine you not winning first! :first: She looked so adorable! Next year, we'll all have to fly there so you can have your own cheering section too! :whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2::whoo:

I was going to tell you your daughter is beautiful too, but then I saw the caption on the second picture...is that YOU with Gucci? You are so beautiful! Pretty on the inside and out...the whole package!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats to Gucci - sorry to say I hate the Cowboys!! You know how us Giants fans can be!!! But I have to say the men in my house are kinda partial to the cowboy cheerleaders!! what a cutie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda, I'm glad you and your family had fun!  I just love Belle, she sounds like such a blast and a joy. I know you talk about Dora the most here...but I love hearing Belle stories, too!

I saw several people that were dressed in coordinating outfits with their dogs. The butler and lobster sounds so cute! I saw quite a few chihuhuas and teacup chi's last night. WOW..are the SOOOO tiny!

There was only one Maltese, and the lady was pretty relieved to hear that Gucci was NOT a Maltese! LOL, She was "about to tell me I had gotten "ripped off" because Maltese are supposed to be small" (kid you not! She said that) ound:

Our Petsmart had free sodas and cookies....which made the wait and disorganization a *tad* more better..and I mean a "tad". We did buy the picture and frame, but that was more to "kill time" than anything, and yes..they were using a $50 camera! LMBO. It didn't turn out too bad, it is better than any of my husband's pictures! haha.

SOO..I guess if I factor in the cost of the picture ($4.95) Technically, I won .05 cents! ound: hilarious!!!!!! Oh, but the laughs I got last night and this morning are worth it!

My husband said there were some "freaky people" there last night, and ehh..yes, there were some strange birds. Of course there were a few gothic types with their rats (and they were kinda normal compared to some others!) and then there were quite a few cats (which I woke up with horrific allergies!) But I'd say...a few of the cat owners were a tad 'odd'

And then the usual Petsmart disgusting floors, one dog had a bad "diarrhea" spell and another one a big green glob of turds.

I SHOULD'VE TAKEN THE STROLLER!!!! :brick: Next year, if I go...I will, or atleast suggest it on this thread 

I did meet some really nice people and Gucci made friends with some teacups and another terrier. Overall, it was pretty fun, despite the typical Petsmart chaos and disorganization. No wonder their stock is plummeting!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, here are me and the husband with the girls. I wanted to take them offlead to play with the dogs but he wouldn't let me! There were a lot of small dogs. In one pic you can see the chi puppy in his lobster outfit. It is the same one I got Belle but took back. This terrier mix, I thought might have been a havanese mix at first. He was 10 months and so hyper that Belle had to police him the entire night! Dora was just so excited to be out of the house, I think she really thought we were gonna be training. She wouldn't sit still for long and kept trying to sneak thru the fencing they had up.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> There was only one Maltese, and the lady was pretty relieved to hear that Gucci was NOT a Maltese! LOL, She was "about to tell me I had gotten "ripped off" because Maltese are supposed to be small" (kid you not! She said that)


Oh My! :jaw:

Green turds and diarrhea....Eeeeeww! Ick! But it sounds like a good time overall. 
I agree, that little chi in the lobster suit on a platter sounds hilarious! If I weren't driving to CA over Halloween, I would try to talk my husband into being that with our chihuahua. He's 6'4", tall and slim, balding on top (but extraordinarily handsome) He would make the perfect butler! ound: Next year we'll shamelessly copy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is Belle with a maltese puppy that was pretty submissive and that just gets her going even more. She walks up to them and parades around them and jumps on them. It is really cute, when you aren't the one on the end of the leash. Thank goodness she is so little.... if she were a big dog, I would be one of those horrible people! There was a pug with a really big under bite that was cute and friendly. Every time the girls walked by he snorted really loud.

Overall we had a good time, I was just shocked they had nothing. Well the N2N soft crates were on sale and we wanted the one with the flaps for the convertible so we walked away -52.99!!!

But the girls had a great time walking around!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amanda, I thought we were going to see a picture of your husband in his green tights.:biggrin1:

Your girls are adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havaluv said:


> I woke up dying to know how last night went! Congratulations Kara and Gucci!!! :third:
> 
> Although after checking out Gucci in your gallery, I can't imagine you not winning first! :first: She looked so adorable! Next year, we'll all have to fly there so you can have your own cheering section too! :clap2::whoo::whoo:
> 
> I was going to tell you your daughter is beautiful too, but then I saw the caption on the second picture...is that YOU with Gucci? You are so beautiful! Pretty on the inside and out...the whole package!


Aww! You make me blush!! :redface: (is that a blushy smiley or a mad smiley? lol)
You are too sweet  I thought I looked kinda silly and frumpy last night, but ehh..i was pms-ing 

This winning 3rd place must've gone to her head! She's being a total TERROR this morning. egads! LOL



> Congrats to Gucci - sorry to say I hate the Cowboys!! You know how us Giants fans can be!!! But I have to say the men in my house are kinda partial to the cowboy cheerleaders!! what a cutie!


Miss Gucci says Thank you very much  I know...alot of cowboy haters, but their cheerleaders are just the most "famous". I figured it would be more recognizable than say...Carolina or even Redskins! lol I may have to volunteer her to be a mascot  Havacowgirl!

tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Amanda, I LOVE their costumes!! How beautiful they both are!! I wish they could come play with my guys!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

SNORT!! Havacowgirlound:ound:

Amanda, your Tinkerbelle and Snow white costumes look darling!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I forgot to attach the photos... doh! The last one is Belle tell Petsmart she was disappointed in their party and they could of at least had some puppy treats out!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda,

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!!! How funny that Belle was policing the terrier mix! lol ound: She sure looks cute doing it, and Dora is smashing in her Snowdress.

TOO bad you couldn't talk hubby into green tights 



> I would try to talk my husband into being that with our chihuahua. He's 6'4", tall and slim, balding on top (but extraordinarily handsome) He would make the perfect butler! ound: Next year we'll shamelessly copy!


Why not? 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Piage-lets just say my husband doesnt use profanity hardly ever but the third time i brought up the peter pan costume... you should have heard his reply!

Laurie-after Belle beat up your dogs, you wouldn't invite me again <BG> Actually, I joke my old havanese group quite inviting me when at a catered party, Belle figured out how to jump on the table and eat cheese no matter where they put it!

We had a good time just watching them be so excited!
Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It looks like both of you had a lot fun! I love all the costumes! Gucci looked so good and you should definitely have won 1st place, Kara... blinking lights are so cliche. LOL.

Amanda, I love Dora and Belle as Snow White and Tinkerbell! That last picture is so cute, but I think my favorite is the one of the dog in the tux sticking his tongue out at Dora! It cracked me up! :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amanda, I love the picture of the girls sitting on your lap.

Dora looks like she is going to burst with excitement and Bella looks like she is very put out by the whole thing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I've missed this thread. 

Kara, you did a GREAT job on that costume. It looks fabulous! I'm really glad that you placed a win with that many pets entered, if you couldn't get first. I think she looked like a winner for sure. 

Amanda, your girls look adorable! I love all those pictures.
What on earth is that Pug wearing in the last set?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- the pug mix was a lion! There were people who made their own costumes too... One tied popcans all over the dog smashed up and had a sign "will work for food" as a bum! I reminded my girls how much I love them by letting them be princesses!!!

Dora is absolutely happy go lucky as shown in her photos. Belle was a policeman in a former life. When she is around, her entire goal is to police every dog and not let them get out of hand. She usually does a good job. I keep wanting to take her to a herding demo to see if she could do it!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lion! Of course! Ha ha. I looked and looked and just couldn't tell what it was without help. The bum is a very unique idea. 

I would love to see Belle in a herding demo! Heck, I'd love to go to a herding demo just to see how it works. It would be neat to see a dog that didn't have any formal training in it to see if they could utilize that natural desire.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> *I reminded my girls how much I love them by letting them be princesses!!!*
> 
> Dora is absolutely happy go lucky as shown in her photos. Belle was a policeman in a former life. When she is around, her entire goal is to police every dog and not let them get out of hand. She usually does a good job. I keep wanting to take her to a herding demo to see if she could do it!
> 
> Amanda


YOU truly LOVE your dogs, that's why!  Honestly, I felt sorry for the "Christmas tree dog" with blinking lights! lol.....that pine was PRICKLY and the poor thing had that hot electrical box on his back. It was pretty warm, they had to get paper towels to keep it from hurting the dog. Cripes...I'll live without the "lights" lol, just to show my furbaby how much I love her, too!

I would love to see Belle "police" the other dogs! haha. Gucci gets really 'put out' with wild/hyper dogs, she sits there and glares at them loathingly and will avoid them at all cost. I've seen her walk 3 ft half circles so she won't have to get close to them! ound: Snooty snooty snooty!!!!

Amanda, thanks for the thread and suggesting this! We really had a *great* time and met some really nice people  Oh..and won .05 cents! har!!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> It would be neat to see a dog that didn't have any formal training in it to see if they could utilize that natural desire.


Kimberly~ I'm pretty sure the sheltie we had could have done it w/no formal training. She was forever trying to herd anything that moved. When we got her as a puppy, she would run after the kids when they ran in the backyard. My son was only 3 at the time so, was always the slowest runner in the group, Casey would always be biting at his feet even when she was only 12 wks old! It is amazing how deeply that desire is in them, isn't it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- you are lucky I don't charge a finders fee (okay I will just take Gucci's costume <BG>)

We had a good time, I was just disappointed PetSmart didn't have sample cookies out, etc. My training club throws a better party and they are non profit 

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Kimberly~ I'm pretty sure the sheltie we had could have done it w/no formal training. She was forever trying to herd anything that moved. When we got her as a puppy, she would run after the kids when they ran in the backyard. My son was only 3 at the time so, was always the slowest runner in the group, Casey would always be biting at his feet even when she was only 12 wks old! It is amazing how deeply that desire is in them, isn't it?


Leslie, your Shelties sounds a lot like my Martha. Martha loves to keep any newcomers in line when they are not playing in the correct areas in the backyard. She also tries to corral my neices & nephews and the neighbor kids when they visit. She even herds our cat when I tell him to get off a piece of furniture or send him to his bed at night. She will direct him straight to his bed each time and if he attempts to go a different direction, she has gone so far as to body slam him into the wall (the cat is almost twice her size). She's a riot.

Amanda, our local Petsmart sends me notices on everything, so I don't think they even had the Tuesday event. Party poopers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kara- you are lucky I don't charge a finders fee (okay I will just take Gucci's costume <BG>)
> 
> We had a good time, I was just disappointed PetSmart didn't have sample cookies out, etc. My training club throws a better party and they are non profit
> 
> Amanda


You should've done what my husband does and occasional open a bag to "sample" it. LOL, I get SOOO mad and embarrased when he does this, but he's like "I'm not buying it unless she'll eat it"...

I took treats and water for Gucci, but come to think of it, they didn't have any treats out for the dogs either. Just a storage box w/ sodas in it (about 2 cases) and about 3-4 dozen cookies, and a bag of sweet tarts. It was all gone w/in the first hour.

I think a private club would always do better because Petsmart is super cheap (not generous to the customers!). Bad management to boot. Atleast privately you could do potlucks. There is a smaller pet store having a contest on Sat. but I'm not certain we can make it yet.

Finder's fee? I'll send ya my nickel I won! ound: Though, it would cost more to mail it! bwa haha

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
I am sure you are right about Shelties. My good friend in Ohio took her 3 year old rescue to a doggy camp and now is in official herding lessons. They were amazed at his ability. The part that makes me think Isabelle might do well, is Kodi is her archnemisis. I was always breaking them up at the training club. They both police the grounds and buttheads. The part that I was shocked by is one time Belle yelped and Dora flew in and jumped on top of Kodi. I think Dora's attitude is my bigger little sister is a pain, but you aren't going to mess with her. She is normally shy and reserved but she won't let Belle get hurt!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We went to the Petsmart party, too. Here are a few pics.
Sissy was a Witch. She loved the dress but didn't like the hat!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is second place winner

He is on the right - a golfer - he had his own little golf bag and everything.
Very cute


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sissy is way too sweet to be a witch but it really brings out her ears with the orange costume!

Very cute,
Amanda

P.S. My husband would love the golfer costume!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy didn't win - :croc:

But here is 3rd place winner - she was adorable. Her hat stayed on perfectly the whole night. I really thought she would win - because she was so cute.
The judges ooohed and awed over her. The did the same for Sissy - but she kept loosing her hat - her daddy put it on........:brick:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

First place was a really big dog dressed as a spider - didn't get his pic.
But here are a few more pics.

The pugs (there was 3 pugs) got into an argument with 2 weiner dogs. It was so funny - the little pugs stayed together and took up for each other.

Overall, our Petsmart did a pretty good job. They gave the pictures away for free in a pumpkin frame. They had a little buffet set up with drinks, candy and cookies. They put out individual water bowls for you to get your dog a drink. When we left they gave everyone a little doggy bag with treats and a little pumpkin ring for the collar.

We put Sissy in a basket - she was so tired by the time we left.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The princess was really tired by the time we got home


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marie!!

Sissy looked SOOOOOO cute, I'm surprised she didn't place, I love the costume! I think Amanda should've stuck around for the contest, too..her girls looked precious.

Sissy looks like a *nice* witch, not a mean one...tee hee.

We had to put Gucci in a basket, too. I SO wished I had taken my stroller, it would've been perfect for that event. Gucci was also very tired by the time we left. Poor baby, and I had to give her a feet/butt bath because the petsmart floor just grossed me out. She was too tired to argue about it. lol, Either that...or she wanted the smell off her too! 

Sounds like your Petsmart did a great job! Ours was super disorganized and ran by a few teenagers that just wanted to "go home". *sigh* Seems like that store is hit or miss around the country.

I'm glad you went and had fun! There were some cute and creative costumes at yours too.

Don't be too depressed over not placing, they barely gave away any $ at all. (when you compare it to the overpriced stuff there! lol)

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sissy looks great! That costume is really cute on her.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!
The shelves were really stocked. There was clothes galore. 
Sissy went straight for the clothes. It was so funny!
She kept going back to a little leopard print vest - 39.99 - DH just rolled his eyes. She didn't need it - she has the little fur coat from Petedge.



Thumperlove said:


> Marie!!
> 
> Sissy looked SOOOOOO cute, I'm surprised she didn't place, I love the costume! I think Amanda should've stuck around for the contest, too..her girls looked precious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey- third place had the same costume as Lily!! I love the hat! Sissy looked great.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sissy looked so cute! I love all the other dog costumes, though the golfer is hilarious!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

